# Zotac GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

Zotac's GeForce RTX 3080 Trinity comes with up to five years of warranty and a large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler. In our review, we saw excellent noise levels that are much better than the Founders Edition, and it runs cooler as well. A very solid card for $699.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rob94hawk (Sep 17, 2020)

> Makes little sense for gamers without a 4K monitor, or 1440p high refresh-rate



More of a user issue than a vid card issue.

As for the overlocking issue, it seems like limited returns for a vid card so powerful.

On that note, so many positives with this gen of vid cards! I haven't been this excited about vid cards since I bought my ATI X800XT!


----------



## Lequu (Sep 17, 2020)

@W1zzard Hi! Created an account just to ask this. How long is the PCB? It looks like the fan connectors are extended beyond regular reference board length. EKWB's block is 220 mm long, so I'm wondering if the board will stick out like a sore thumb. Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2020)

Measured just for you  PCB is 22.5 cm long


----------



## Kevyi (Sep 17, 2020)

Amazing review! very detailed much appreciated thank you!


----------



## dream3 (Sep 17, 2020)

Guys please try to disassemble the cooler completely. People need to see the radiator without the shroud as well! Crucial for replacing stock shroud/fan with noctuas!


----------



## Varza (Sep 17, 2020)

Many thanks for the review.

Here in Australia the FE is almost non existent (nvidia really shafted us...) ..  and this card is actually retailing slightly cheaper than the FE RRP.

Very pleased to see performance in line while running quieter... and also some RGB goodness


----------



## sk8er (Sep 17, 2020)

Rob94hawk said:


> More of a user issue than a vid card issue.
> 
> As for the overlocking issue, it seems like limited returns for a vid card so powerful.
> 
> On that note, so many positives with this gen of vid cards! I haven't been this excited about vid cards since I bought my ATI X800XT!



Man im excited every time vid card released, & i still have HIS X800 XT PE IceQ (Agp) lol


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Varza said:


> Many thanks for the review.
> 
> Here in Australia the FE is almost non existent (nvidia really shafted us...) ..  and this card is actually retailing slightly cheaper than the FE RRP.


Australia isn't getting the FE edition.


----------



## B-Real (Sep 18, 2020)

Rob94hawk said:


> More of a user issue than a vid card issue.
> 
> As for the overlocking issue, it seems like limited returns for a vid card so powerful.
> 
> On that note, so many positives with this gen of vid cards! I haven't been this excited about vid cards since I bought my ATI X800XT!


Well Pascal was a bigger leap (especially in terms of efficiency).


----------



## aciDev (Sep 18, 2020)

You could have used a slightly more aggressive fan speed curve.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 18, 2020)

aciDev said:


> You could have used a slightly more aggressive fan speed curve.


Sure, but that's not how a review works. I test out of the box performance, which is how 90%+ of people use their cards, if I hand-tune everything, every card will be awesome


----------



## aciDev (Sep 18, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Sure, but that's not how *my* review works. I test out of the box performance, which is how 90%+ of people use their cards, if I hand-tune everything, every card will be awesome


Fixed


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 19, 2020)

the heatsink looks a lot like the one from my 2080ti, also zotac. hopefully theyve fixed their fans


----------



## medi01 (Sep 19, 2020)

Not asking about Zotac in particular, but in general, in "company sends something for review", how does one address "*golden sample*" issue? 

I.e. company benching a large batch of cards, picking one the best and pretending it is typical?


----------



## fariz81 (Sep 20, 2020)

my rtx 3080 trinity having rgb issue. it was ok at first time boot (blue led) and after playing with spectra, the rgb wont light up anymore. in fact the spectra also grayed out. couple of users having the same issue at the moment. its being discussed in few threads in reddit. In terms of performance, i feel the power limit should be wider a little bit as its hitting the power limit all the time. i am running stock clock with 105% power limit.


----------



## arvan (Sep 20, 2020)

can the temp be set higher for more OC headroom? normal limit seems 74.
this cards seems really good in terms in temp, noise, like my zotac 1080 amp! but its a bit slower compared to the FE.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2020)

arvan said:


> can the temp be set higher for more OC headroom? normal limit seems 74.


Yeah you can set it higher. The normal limit is 83, maximum is 92 or something, same as on all other Ampere cards, I think I mentioned something about temp limit in my 3080 FE review


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 20, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Yeah you can set it higher. The normal limit is 83, maximum is 92 or something, same as on all other Ampere cards, I think I mentioned something about temp limit in my 3080 FE review



@W1zzard, how does the core overclocking work? Is the maximum core achieved depending on temperature and power limit?

I see the MSI is 350W, 77C @ 2002Mhz and the Asus is 370W, 66C yet at lower 1972MHz


----------



## dan86 (Sep 20, 2020)

@W1zzard, helo, this question is different , sorry.may i know while you testing and benchmarking the zotac rtx 3080, is your rgb lighting running fine? i read somewhere, there are some zotac 3080 users had problem with their rgb on zotac 3080 trinity. please share.. tq


----------



## fariz81 (Sep 21, 2020)

dan86 said:


> @W1zzard, helo, this question is different , sorry.may i know while you testing and benchmarking the zotac rtx 3080, is your rgb lighting running fine? i read somewhere, there are some zotac 3080 users had problem with their rgb on zotac 3080 trinity. please share.. tq


i am one of the unfortunate user. the rgb is dead now.


----------



## dan86 (Sep 21, 2020)

fariz81 said:


> i am one of the unfortunate user. the rgb is dead now.


did zotac came up with solution for that rgb problem?


----------



## fariz81 (Sep 21, 2020)

dan86 said:


> did zotac came up with solution for that rgb problem?


not yet


----------



## dan86 (Sep 21, 2020)

fariz81 said:


> not yet


do you think, all zotac 3080 are affected? im waiting for it to arrive to me.


----------



## fariz81 (Sep 21, 2020)

dan86 said:


> do you think, all zotac 3080 are affected? im waiting for it to arrive to me.


i cant comment but few users are affected at the moment. being discussed here.


----------



## FabricioGS (Feb 5, 2021)

I have this card here in Brazil. I'm running stable at +160/+500 on MSI Afterburner on Custom Water Cooler and it's fantastic. Great board.


----------

